# Chevy Cruze Quirks



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

uh oh.. sounds like electrical problems  

i hope its just a fluke, maybe even a ghost in your car!


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

I agree, most likely electrical related problems on the radio console.

On my part, I was driving on an old road and I was listening to a radio show when the radio signals went haywire. Heard strange noises on the broadcast. I thought it was EVP (Electronic Voice Phenomenon) but turned out it was electrical interference on the radio frequency.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I have a 2004 cavalier & have no issues with electrical stuff unless it is cold out. More specifically the radio & radio display wont work after starting the car on some cold mornings. 

I'm guessing this behavior is due to the battery run down protection, if the car is started & the battery voltage is lower than it should be the radio is disabled. My radio doesn't ever start working after this happens, until I shut off & restart the car(after it retests itself?).
I replaced the factory stereo with two different after market ones & they both display the same behavior. 

Again this is just a guess, could be anything.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

Yeah my Cruze has ben pretty much rock solid electronics-wise. If yours is acting up, definitely take it in to get looked at.


----------



## regnant (Nov 25, 2010)

Our Cruze has been trouble free so far but calendar is constantly going off 12 days


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

this happens a lot to a lot of different cars. its usually because of really cold temperatures though. whats the temps like when this usually happens to you? if its cold then whats happening is normal. but if its warm where you live and it still happens then get it looked at.


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

It doesn't happen all the time. It has been on a few isolated incidences. I live in Texas. It has been cold the last few mornings, but nothing severe. 32-35 degrees. The radio quirk was in the afternoon when it was warm. The remote start was in the morning and it worked later when it was warmer and works now. I'll keep my eye on it. I'm making a list for my first service visit, rather than run in for everything. Nothing major, so I'm not that concerned.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Three days ago after leaving it out in 9 degrees overnight, I was not able to get any stations on AM/FM bands. I can no longer replicate this problem, neither can the dealer.

Yesterday, my HVAC quit working. Dealer had to re-program the heater computer module.

I just hope that re-programing lasts.


----------



## booradley (Dec 20, 2010)

Today I get in and the running lights, Daytime, feature is selected. I crank the car, it starts and the dash lights are all dim? I turn off the Running Lights and the dash lights up, brightly. Turn on the headlamps and it dims. Now I know the reason, but since delivery last Friday, I ran with the Running Lights on and the dash was bright?? I can turn up the dash lights with the rheostat, but not as bright?? What is up?


----------



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

Only quirks I'm experiencing are some panel rattle. When listening to music (hip-hop) I can get the window control panel on the driver side to rattle and the speaker grill on the passenger side to rattle as well. By applying slight pressure I can get the rattling to stop until pressure is relieved - this can all be reproduced at volume levels around 20 and it gets worse as the music gets louder obviously.

Additionally, I get crackling/popping noises when listening to my iPhone via USB even with iOS 4.2.1. I'm going to look further into this, however, I'm hoping my dealer will get back with me on a solution for the panel rattle.

Has anybody witnessed panel rattle with the stock 6-speaker system?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

No rattling heard here, stock speaker system


----------



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> No rattling heard here, stock speaker system


Thanks Shawn, I'll let my dealer know and hopefully they can work something out for me.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

FanDamNCSU said:


> Only quirks I'm experiencing are some panel rattle. When listening to music (hip-hop) I can get the window control panel on the driver side to rattle and the speaker grill on the passenger side to rattle as well. By applying slight pressure I can get the rattling to stop until pressure is relieved - this can all be reproduced at volume levels around 20 and it gets worse as the music gets louder obviously.
> 
> Additionally, I get crackling/popping noises when listening to my iPhone via USB even with iOS 4.2.1. I'm going to look further into this, however, I'm hoping my dealer will get back with me on a solution for the panel rattle.
> 
> Has anybody witnessed panel rattle with the stock 6-speaker system?


Simple solution / Don t listen to Hip Hop. Only kidding you. Bring it back to the dealer.


----------



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

cerbomark said:


> Simple solution / Don t listen to Hip Hop. Only kidding you. Bring it back to the dealer.


 

(word limit)


----------



## cyper2002 (Dec 12, 2010)

I have the exact same rattle that you are talking about on the drivers side. I can put some pressure on it with my leg and it goes away. I'm kinda worried about getting it fixed for fear that taking the door apart will cause more rattles. I suppose I'll mention it when I get my steering wheel fixed, which was making a squeaking noise. They had to order a part for it. The door rattle drives me absolutely crazy though, so i hope they can get it worked out quickly.


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

The stock audio system is pretty pathetic to me. But I'm used to a Shaker 500 in my Mustang and a Sony system with 700 watts in my wife's Flex. This said, both of my doors rattle with the stereo on any amount of volume. So, I just turn it up enough to not hear the rattle!


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

Jed09 said:


> On my part, I was driving on an old road and I was listening to a radio show when the radio signals went haywire. Heard strange noises on the broadcast. I thought it was EVP (Electronic Voice Phenomenon) but turned out it was electrical interference on the radio frequency.


ET come home


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> uh oh.. sounds like electrical problems
> 
> i hope its just a fluke, maybe even a ghost in your car!


I had a 1999 Chrysler 300M that was "possessed"! I named her CHRISTINE after the Plymouth Fury in the Stephen King movie. A nightmare! Good luck!


----------



## dountoun (Feb 5, 2011)

2011 Cruze LT, it has been in the shop 3 times for a total of 16 days. Oh, it is still in the shop. Anything from not starting but lights and everything else works, turn right and car doors unlock as a sensor puts engine in nuetral. ESP service warnings, battery saver mode, and something about battery charging system failure. I am told that this is rare, but these are issues that they know about. If my car being driven this weekend by a GM tech has issues after an complete ECM reprogram they want to bring in a GM engineer to run tests..........have to say liking my car isnt enough to want to keep.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

They are definitely taking your concerns seriously, as they are bringing in engineering help. It sounds like the ecm and the battery arent getting along. Perhaps the alternator is not translating well between them. Give the dealer a shot to make it right, I hope they will take good care of you and learn something in the process.


----------



## Axe (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi everyone - I picked mine up Tuesday night. Wednesday morning, 5 minutes into my morning drive, the passenger side - door speaker starts cracking like its blown. (volume at 24) I tried cd then radio, same thing. Did it ALL the way to work. On the way home that night, not at all, and hasnt done it since.

Just had it at the dealer tonight (cause they forgot to inspect it!), told them about it, but they didnt find anything, which Im assuming meant they played the stereo and didnt hear the noise. 20 minutes later Im leaving the grocery store and when I start it the speedometer (analog and digital) says Im doing 63 mph. (base model no cruise) Just out of curiosity, I watched it awhile, and it would drop a mile or two very slowly. Hard reset, and it was fine.

I'm loving the car so far, but of course these anomalies have me worried now. This is probably my 15th or 16th vehicle in the last 6 years, and the first one Ive ever had problems with. Anyway, great site....did I mention Im really loving this car?


----------



## 2012VictoryRedCruze (Jun 3, 2012)

Last week I pulled into the drive, shut off my Cruze (8K miles on it) and when I opened the door the computer voice said random stuff through the stereo, then asked to pair with my phone, then shut down altogether. The back lighting stayed on (until battery protection kicked in much later I'm guessing). None of the radio controls were responsive. I started the car and shut it off again. Could not turn the car radio on, DEAD! I went out the next morning and it was like nothing had ever happened! Going to mention it tomorrow to the service manager at my dealer. At least have it documented.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

2012VictoryRedCruze said:


> Last week I pulled into the drive, shut off my Cruze (8K miles on it) and when I opened the door the computer voice said random stuff through the stereo, then asked to pair with my phone, then shut down altogether. The back lighting stayed on (until battery protection kicked in much later I'm guessing). None of the radio controls were responsive. I started the car and shut it off again. Could not turn the car radio on, DEAD! I went out the next morning and it was like nothing had ever happened! Going to mention it tomorrow to the service manager at my dealer. At least have it documented.




2012VictoryRedCruze,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your Cruze. I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of your service appointment. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

